# I need some help with a school



## StrangeBrew (Feb 7, 2010)

I have never taken a martial art before, but i have always been interested in trying it.  I decided upon Hapkido due to it seeming a little more rounded than some of the others.  Once I had made my mind up, I started searching for schools, unfortunately the only school that I have found is a Kyukido school which also has Hapkido classes.

I have read a little about Kyukido, and it appears to be a little similar, so now im trying to make heads or tails of the instructors lineage etc..  This is where the rub comes in, can anyone help me by looking over the instructors credintals?  They are posted on a public website, so I dont think I would be stepping on any toes to post a link on here.

http://www.waynehullkyukido.com/dot...ll/Hapkido4thdqnresume/tabid/346/Default.aspx


----------



## Drac (Feb 7, 2010)

Credentials can be manufactured to meet whatever needs necessary..See if a trial lessons(s) are offered and experience for yourself.*DO NOT* sign any contracts or part with your hard earned dollars until your sure this is something for you...I have never heard of any of those he lists as his instructor,perhaps one the the others can offer better asistance..


----------



## dortiz (Feb 7, 2010)

I am not familiar with them either but found more stuff I liked than not. I like his time in training. I love that after this period he is a 5th Dan and not claiming to be a grand pubah of anything.
It looks like a good guy teaching and participating in his community. Always try a class but I do like the picture he has painted. In my book integrity and character gets you a long way. You still need skill though.

Dave O.


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 7, 2010)

Kyukido is the "brand name" (for lack of a better word) for a TKD, Judo, Hapkido blend begun by GM Ok Hyung Kim of Elgin, IL. I grew up in Elgin & trained with many of his students. GM Kim is an early graduate of the Korean Yudo College (now, I believe, called Yong-In University) an early martial arts college. GM Kim is absolutely the real deal. 

This guy's instructor, Royal West, is among GM Kim's finest students.

Having said all this, you should still check out the school, ask as many questions as you can think of, & really see for yourself. The thoughts of us "experts" of this site, shouldn't take the place of your eyes, ears, & gut about your experiences with a particular school.

All my best. Please let us know what you find out.


----------



## StrangeBrew (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for everyones input, I will let you guys know what happens.


----------



## StrangeBrew (Feb 11, 2010)

Quick update, I finaly recieved a response today to my e-mail. He said he has a free introductory Hapkido class on wednesdays and to come on by. So I plan on going to take a look, can anyone give me some pointers on what I should look out for?


----------



## Drac (Feb 12, 2010)

StrangeBrew said:


> Quick update, I finaly recieved a response today to my e-mail. He said he has a free introductory Hapkido class on wednesdays and to come on by. So I plan on going to take a look, can anyone give me some pointers on what I should look out for?


 
Everyone runs their classes differently...First and foremost see if the place is *CLEAN *and the mats are in good shape..Are you expected to buy/wear? a dobock? Do they spend enough time on warmups or too much time? The list is endless..Attend and take it all in, your spirit will tell you to either run or train there..


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 12, 2010)

StrangeBrew said:


> Quick update, I finaly recieved a response today to my e-mail. He said he has a free introductory Hapkido class on wednesdays and to come on by. So I plan on going to take a look, can anyone give me some pointers on what I should look out for?


 
Well I am sure you will love it. One thing is time to make sure the students are learning the proper techniques. So many people forget that you need time to perfect.


----------



## Drac (Feb 12, 2010)

terryl965 said:


> Well I am sure you will love it. One thing is time to make sure the students are learning the proper techniques. So many people forget that you need time to perfect.


 
 He has never taken Hapkido before so how will he know what the proper techniques are??? If you mean that they are doing what the Instructor has demonstrated,then I understand..


----------



## kungfu penguin (Feb 12, 2010)

looks ok  but i was wondering  why in  the photos is he using a klingon weapon  was that one of his choice if so cool.. if not yikes!...


----------

